# FIRST SNOW FALL



## Triple E (Nov 13, 2010)

Two weeks early but mother nature justwouldn't wait. Does look kind of pretty.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 13, 2010)

Re: FIRST SNOW FALL

NO, NO, NO..

We just had a week of 70 degree highs.  Today we are in the upper 60's and we are seeing 40's at night.  Little cooler next week, but lows still in 40's. 

I hope snow is a LONG way away..............


----------



## try2findus (Nov 14, 2010)

Re: FIRST SNOW FALL

Snow?  Are you kidding me???  We were in shorts yesterday with highs in the 80's...It is very hard to decorate for Christmas when we're SWEATING. :clown: 

We are hoping for a little cooler weather by next week and STILL waiting on some RAIN.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Re: FIRST SNOW FALL

Well Jeanie both are coming, Tex is sending it our way


----------



## Triple E (Nov 14, 2010)

Re: FIRST SNOW FALL

Not fair!!!!  I asked Tex to send me some of his weather a couple of week ago.     :approve: 

Jeanie you could be nice and send me some of your too.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 14, 2010)

Re: FIRST SNOW FALL

Steve, Jeanie and Hollis, I broke one of the rubbers on my slingshot so I'm no longer able to send out the weather.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Re: FIRST SNOW FALL

DANG ,, That my luck


----------



## Triple E (Nov 14, 2010)

Re: FIRST SNOW FALL

Tex, you and Alan stand out in the front yard.  Face Northwest and blow really, really, really hard.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Re: FIRST SNOW FALL

Steve are you wanting a heat wave. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Nov 15, 2010)

Re: FIRST SNOW FALL

We could just turn on the big fan here in Texas and point it to the North and set it to oscillate!!!  That should take care of just about everyone and let us keep our mild temperatures here and turn the cold stuff back around. :clown:  :bleh:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Re: FIRST SNOW FALL

Hey Carol just point all those big wind turbines to the north west, that should do it. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 15, 2010)

Re: FIRST SNOW FALL

Well I used to think those windmills were used to pump water out of wells.   I now know they are just huge fans.  How do I know?  The wind is ALWAYS blowing in Texas.


----------



## cwishert (Nov 15, 2010)

Re: FIRST SNOW FALL

Thats about right Nash. When it gets calm we start to get skeered!:clown: :laugh:


----------

